# Reparar cautin Weller



## hecsale (Ene 27, 2009)

Hola, alguien sabe como reparar un cautin weller wes51, encontre en intent un troubleshooting pero no dice que piezas son las que hay que cambiar, si alguien me puede ayudar, lo quiero arreglar porque me costo muy caro!


----------



## MARCOS CEDEÑO (May 13, 2009)

generalmente se le cambia la resistencia calefactora,tienes q desarmarlo y sacarla.


----------



## ivan_mzr (May 13, 2009)

A mi me paso que se le rompio una linea del cable la que va al sensor(interruptor magnetico?) simplemente le corte un pedazo y recorri el cable nada que se note...  

Necesitas estar seguro de que se daño: fue el calentador? ya mediste su resistencia? esta abierto? ò fue el sensor? aun prende la estacion?


----------



## CARLOS1218 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hola ami tanbien me fallo mi weller y no se que paso, enciende pero si le subo hasta 80 grados pero a donde normalmente lo manejo ya no pifa, no calienta a penos que le de casi toda la vienta a la perilla, creo que fue la resistencia pero como diablos lo abro o que onda.


----------



## rava1996 (Sep 17, 2012)

la punta de mi cautin esta ya casi para quebrarse pero el cautin no tiene mas de 2 o tres meses
el problema es que  debido al mal trato que le dio su anterior dueño due malisimo y pues  me dijo que nunca le saco la punta para limpiarla ya que no sabia como o siquiera si se puede

si alguian sabe por favor digame si se puede y si es asi como lo hago pues ya lo he desatornillado y no pude ver manera de quitarlo de antemano muchas gracias. mi cautin es exactamente igual al de la imagen:
http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/prod.asp?p=3335&desc=


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 17, 2012)

Si se puede, pero el problema es que con el tiempo la punta literalmente se "funde" dentro de la rosca... yo tenía uno igual al que le paso lo mismo y logré sacarla con ayuda de unas pinzas y mucha fuerza


----------



## rava1996 (Sep 17, 2012)

entonces se desenrosca simplemente con fuerza no hay que desatornillar nada?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 17, 2012)

En condiciónes normales con desatornillar basta, pero como en tu caso  me temo que solamente con fuerza ruda se debe de poder


----------



## rava1996 (Sep 17, 2012)

pero el cautin no tiene para la punta ningun tornillo sino solo los que trae cerca de la luz yo no se en realidad como quitarla osea esos unicos tornillos que trae alli por la luz si los he quitado pero no pude ver como quitarla  porque hay unos alambres supongo de la resistencia de calor es necesario  desarmarlo como yo lo hice o solo sin desatornillar nada solo darle vueltas ala punta desenroscandola con fuerza ?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 17, 2012)

esos tornillos son para separar la cubierta de plástico, no sujetan la punta ni nada, para la punta es necesario desatornillarla







... o por las malas, utiliza unas pinzas y sujetas con fuerza la pura punta, y a darle vueltas sujetando con la otra mano el mango del cautín hasta que comience a separarse del metal fundido


----------



## rava1996 (Sep 18, 2012)

muchas gracias almenos lo intentare y se me va a hecer muy dificil  por que la punta hasta  ya esta quebrada y  es muy dificil agarrarla con pinzas  pero muichas gracias


----------



## anymex (Sep 26, 2012)

con una pinza de precio y un tubo acero como palanca(recuerda que entre mas largo mejor), con eso solo necesitaras aplicar un esfuerzo similar al de abrir una frasco de pastillas


----------



## algp (Sep 26, 2012)

Lo peor que puede ocurrir es que se rompa la punta en la parte cercana a la rosca, dejando fuera del cuerpo del calefactor apenas pocos milimetros.

En ese caso se puede ( con paciencia de artesano ) hacer un hueco con cuidado en el centro de la punta rota y "tallar" con cuidado para intentar recuperar la rosca.

Si se logra recuperar tendrias que comprar punta nueva y lurbicar la rosca con un poquito de grasa grafitada. ( muy poca cantidad ). Es un buen cautin, el calefactor dura años sin problema.


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 26, 2012)

Ponele unas gotas de aceite en aerosol aflojatodo ( aquí lo llamamos así) en la rosca. Dejalo actuar toda una noche. Luego lo calientas y así, en caliente, trata de desenroscarlo con una buena pinza, sosteniendo el cuerpo calefactor con otra pinza para no romperlo. Quizás así lo salves. Si no lo logras tienes que comprar una punta nueva, averiguar cual es la rosca, cortar la punta, hacerle un agujero y con un macho de la rosca correspondiente hacer una rosca nueva en el soldador.
Como según veo la punta tiene rosca, solo hay que desenroscarla sin sacar ningún tornillo, pero a veces, como ya te dijeron la punta "se pega" al cuerpo por la oxidación y no hay mas remedio que hacer en el cuerpo una rosca nueva.


----------



## JohnMayorga18 (Ene 9, 2021)

Buenas Noches Amigos.
Lamento molestarlos.
Estaba por realizarle un mantenimiento a mi nuevo cautín Weller® pero como yo lo realizo co unn baño electrolítico (respetando al medio ambiente claro), resulta que al desarmar el cautín he estado encontrando como una especie de resina, polvo blanco, tiza, cerámica o no se que tipo de material dentro de esta resistencia....alguie me puede decir que tipo de material es y por qué lo agregaron en esta resistencia??
Anexo imágenes para referirme a lo que estoy hablando.
Se los agradezco infinitamente ☺️☺️.
Gracias.
Feliz año 20-21.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 9, 2021)

Hasta donde se se, llama Alumina. Por ser refractaria, aislante y resistente a la temperatura se usa para mantener en su lugar el hilo de Nicrom del cual es la resistencia..
De otra manera las espiras en ves de estar separadas se pegarían unas a otras y  se quemarían.
Eso es lo que generalmente usan todos los fabricante.....
Ahora Weller no se si usa el mismo material.. quizás al ser una "marca reconocida" , hayan inventado algún tipo de material secreto (startlight) del que no tendríamos información..


----------



## JohnMayorga18 (Ene 9, 2021)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Hasta donde se se, llama Alumina. Por ser refractaria, aislantey resistente a la temperatura se usa para mantener en su lugar el hilo de Nicrom del cual es la resistencia..
> De otra manera las espiras en ves de estar separadas se pegarian unas a otras y  se quemarian.


Osea....es Óxido de Aluminio (Alumina) pura??.... O es una aleación de este material con concreto u cemento blanco??.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 9, 2021)

En teoria....si...es el mismo material de las resistencias calefactoras de duchas etc..
De otra Manera Weller tiene un 0800 para consultar.. 
Ojo que tambien hay otros materiales.. depende del fabricante . pueden usar...Oxido de magnesio,esteatita etc...Como también puede ser una resina epoxica de alta temperatura.. 
Por eso te digo si es una buena empresa deberían atender el 0800 y brindar esa informacion..
Lo se porque e llamado varias veces a una fabrica de Bujias diesel , para averiguar algunas cosas  y no tuvieron problema en decirme esa información..


----------



## JohnMayorga18 (Ene 9, 2021)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> En teoria....si...es el mismo material de las resistencias calefactoras de duchas etc..
> De otra Manera Weller tiene un 0800 para consultar..
> Ojo que tambien hay otros materiales.. depende del fabricante . pueden usar...Oxido de magnesio,esteatita etc...Como también puede ser una resina epoxica de alta temperatura..
> Por eso te digo si es una buena empresa deberían atender el 0800 y brindar esa informacion..
> Lo se porque e llamado varias veces a una fabrica de Bujias diesel , para averiguar algunas cosas  y no tuvieron problema en decirme esa información..


Si de hecho en el manual ya encontré el teléfono de Weller +1(800) 476-3030pero me toca mañana llamarlos por qué oh sorpresa que atienden hasta las 8pm 😂😂.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2021)

Te atenderá un Portorriqueño , Colombiano , Panameño . . .   del call center que les salga mas barato . . .

Me pasa con DirecTV  , le digo que estoy en "la Capital Federal" (antigua nomenclatura que cualquiera entiende) y me dicen que eso no figura en su base de datos . . . ahhh estoy en C.A.B.A (Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires) cambio de nombre de algún político inútil . . . ah si señor , así si está


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 9, 2021)

De cualquier manera no le digas que estas por hacer ingeniera inversa a sus cautines o si no te cuelgan el teléfono y no te atienden mas... Me paso con JBC... pensaron que les iba a hacer competencia....
Solo diles que es para una tesis de grado o para una certificacion ambiental..


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te atenderá un Portorriqueño , Colombiano , Panameño . . .   del call center que les salga mas barato . . .
> 
> Me pasa con DirecTV  , le digo que estoy en "la Capital Federal" (antigua nomenclatura que cualquiera entiende) y me dicen que eso no figura en su base de datos . . . ahhh estoy en C.A.B.A (Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires) cambio de nombre de algún político inútil . . . ah si señor , así si está


A mi me paso lo Mismo.....😂😝😝 pero era una señorita .. que no sabia donde quedaba la frontera con el Himalaya... ( perdon el off-topic...mejor vuelvo all arenero...jajajaja)


----------

